# Wood stove safety gate???



## ATVriderINmass (Oct 4, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good safety gate to put around a wood stove. We have a 4 yr and 2yr old and want to keep them away . Links or pics would be great!


----------



## donmattingly (Oct 4, 2009)

We have a 3 month old and I have been thinking about the same thing. Definitely interested in what people think.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 4, 2009)

Kids are smart and the body's reaction to too much heat is pretty much hard-wired for self-preservation.  Teach them about the stove! and that NO means NO!  If our cats and our dogs can figure it out your kids sure as hell should be able to.  

Plenty of my friends have kids and they all have woodstoves.  Not one of those families has had a a problem with kids/pets and their stoves.  I think the danger is greately overstated, frankly.  Knowledge is power, baby!


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2009)

This comes up several times a year. Usually, owweee and hot! Warned sharply are enough for kids to respect a stove. They sense the danger if it is communicated directly and with strong warning. 

There are many threads on this here. Search on child gate or protection. Here are just a couple:

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/34575/
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/28570/


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 4, 2009)

We purchased a fireplace gate for our stove from a company called Kidco www.kidco.com.  The quality is excellent.  To open the handle needs to be squeezed from above.  Kids just can't do it.  Each section can be angled to fit.  Additional sections can be added to the gate as needed for length.  It's not cheap mind you, but we got ours with the 20% off coupon that Buy Buy Baby and other baby stores offer.  There are two models, one in black which is the Hearthgate G70 and one in white called ConfigureGate G80.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 5, 2009)

Toys R Us has KIDCO gates for about $189...
I don't know if you'll find them cheaper anywhere else...
Like Sue said, they come in different colors & they also come with hardware... 
that'll allow to firmly attach them to the walls behind your stove...


----------



## keydiver (Oct 5, 2009)

Walmart has them.  We had 2  one for the front and one for the back.  stove was in middle of room.  By the time they 4 years old they should know enough to stay away from it.  The only reason we still use them are to drape ski pants,  and jackets on to dry over night.  Or else I would ship them to you!

My wife used to watch a toddler and even he knew at 2 and half years while I would load the stove in the morning "hot?"


----------



## keydiver (Oct 5, 2009)

these are just the free standing metal gaurds with 2 hinged panels on each side.  Dont go over board!


----------



## jdscj8 (Oct 5, 2009)

We got our kidco off the wonderfull ebay new for $110 with shipping, our little ones stay away but sometimes a ball or other toy finds its way next to it, and being kids they have no thought process when they see a toy, exept to get it. Thats way we got one, they stay away but with a hot stove i'm not taking that chance.   JD


----------



## Oldmainer (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello...I agree with one of the other posters...teach your children about hot stoves...they learn real quick...at least mine did. Save your gate money and buy a pizza night out or two... Franklin


----------



## Slow1 (Oct 5, 2009)

We put up this gate this summer as we have a new baby now.  We picked it up off CL for about $100 which was quite a good deal as it was in excellent shape.  I recommend checking the listings there before buying new as I have noticed since then that there are often listings for gates.  There only seems to be one game in town for these gates.  You asked for pictures so here you go:


----------



## kenny chaos (Oct 5, 2009)

Excellent safety feature for keeping toys away from the stove.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Dec 16, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> We put up this gate this summer as we have a new baby now.  We picked it up off CL for about $100 which was quite a good deal as it was in excellent shape.  I recommend checking the listings there before buying new as I have noticed since then that there are often listings for gates.  There only seems to be one game in town for these gates.  You asked for pictures so here you go:



What kind of gate is that?  I know you said you found it on CL but was that homemade or able to be purchased?  That is exactly what I am looking for..something with brackets that I can nail/hook/unhook from the wall but still looks decent...


----------



## savageactor7 (Dec 16, 2009)

When you put a gate around it then your create forbidden fruit. At first we were worried with our toddlers just learning to walk but other wood burning friends convinced us that advising caution was the best way to proceed and they were right.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Dec 17, 2009)

That doesn't answer my question...

True, I can completely agree kids have basic instincts that they will learn and not touch something that is hot more than once, but it is the PREVENTABLE ACCIDENTS that you should be worried about.  Maybe if my stove was not in the only main room in my house I'd think twice but it is where everyone gathers, plays etc...

I work in the ER, do you want me to name how many times kids were just goofing off, or just plain clumsy and not paying attention and stumbled into a campfire or woodstove for that matter?  It is rare, but does happen and leaves nasty nasty burns and is easily preventable -  I wish I had photos for your ignorance...of course you can't capture in a photo all the pain and slow healing ad suffering of severe burns. 

Fireplaces are a little different, they are more enclosed to begin.  Even open campfires - because you should be watching your kid.  But at my house?  I am not going to be vigilant enough to watch my kids on a stove sitting in the middle of my living room in my small house.  I'm going to let my kids surf, snowboard, ride dirtibkes etc but they will wear helmets and basic protective gear, its just basic preventive measures that are statistically proven.  Heck, I'll even teach my kid basic gun respect when the time comes.  

So that looks like a Kidco gate after some more research for those who care...




			
				savageactor7 said:
			
		

> When you put a gate around it then your create forbidden fruit. At first we were worried with our toddlers just learning to walk but other wood burning friends convinced us that advising caution was the best way to proceed and they were right.


----------



## argus66 (Dec 17, 2009)

or they can learn the way we learned in the 70s. "dad i fell next to the stove and burned my hand" oh ya" don't  play near the dam stove stupid get out of the way barney miller is on" funny never happen again...  trus story.


----------



## mellow (Dec 17, 2009)

I had to buy extensions for my Kidco gate to get it to cover my hearth, but with shipping it was close to $200.00.

I bought the gate from this person:
http://cgi.ebay.com/New-KidCo-Firep...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45efde82d9

and my extension from this person:
http://cgi.ebay.com/KIDCO-HEARTH-GA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item33565125ff


I love it, I feel a lot more at ease with my 20 month old running around it, and when we have company I do not have to worry about their kids touching it either.

Only downside is kids love to toss toys over it 

Thinking about using it for time out during the summer


----------



## pen (Dec 17, 2009)

It's different for every circumstance.

I don't have a baby gate around the stove and I hope and pray that I never get regret that.  However, for us, my wife and I are able to speak swiftly and our son stands at attention.  Some people can't make that happen even with the best intentions.  We both work with kids and have a pretty good way w/ getting our point across.  His first words were "What's that"  immediately followed by "hot"  He was enamored with the stove and had good respect for it right from the get-go.

For us, in our circumstance, we are both comfortable with our setup.  However, others might not be.  In my mind, a wood stove is meant to be enjoyed.  If you will enjoy yours more with a gate around it then I hope you put it up.  If not, then that's a fine decision as well.

Having an argument like this would be about the same as having one regarding "spanking"

pen


----------



## kestrel (Dec 17, 2009)

I have four kids ages 3-11.  Have had a woodburner since the first was born.  We have never had a gate and never had any problems.  I would consider one, however, if I thought the stove was within their play area and someone might crash into it.  We put padding around some of the sharp stone edges on our elevated hearth so the kids wouldn't crack their head on it.  Going near the stove out of curiosity was never an issue though.


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 17, 2009)

argus66 said:
			
		

> or they can learn the way we learned in the 70s. "dad i fell next to the stove and burned my hand" oh ya" don't  play near the dam stove stupid get out of the way barney miller is on" funny never happen again...  trus story.



Sounds sooo familiar!  I was young and "helping" to load my Grandmothers' wood oven
The top loading plate had two different sized loading rings, I lifted the smaller inner one out,
and put it on the oven, then the second outer ring. Added a couple of splits in it, but must have
knocked the smaller cover off the oven, or something.  All I remember is that I picked up the 
small cover, bare handed, and made it to top of the stove.

  Needless to say, lesson learned!  Cast Iron holds heat VERY well...
After a couple of weeks, I don't think it hurt as much


----------



## mellow (Dec 17, 2009)

Since our stove insert is right in the living room within easy reach we decided to go with the Kidco gate.  The door is easy to operate and you can configure it very easy to fit around your stove.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 17, 2009)

2x4s for the top and bottom rails, 2x2s for the verticals. total cost to build should be under 20 bucks. Stain it to match your other furniture or woodwork, or mantel (gel stain works pretty well when trying to match pine to nicer woods). 

my son used to call it the "pow-pow" (due to the popping noise wood would make at campfires). The 16 month old just calls it the "Hot-hot"---> both know to stay away and have never been burnt. Then again, I have a seatbelt in my car that I wear all the time even though I don't intend to get into a car accident....


----------



## Slow1 (Dec 17, 2009)

snosurfa7 said:
			
		

> Slow1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the KidCo gate.  Every time I looked around it seemed I kept finding the same product when it came to a gate to go around a hearth area.

Check your nearby craigslist listings - I really have been surprised as I have found two other listings for this gate as well.  Or just buy the ones folks pointed to on eBay etc.  We still like it now that it is in use.

To the folks that say "just train your kids to stay away" I would have agreed with you last year.  However near the end of the season we had a friend come with her toddler who was not used to being around a stove.  Can't train a toddler, especially a guest, that fast without them getting hurt.  After a very near disaster as he went for the thermometer on top of the stove we ended up having to simply not burn when he was visiting out of fear of his getting away from the grip of an adult.  Thus the secondary argument for the gate - it certainly won't stop a determined toddler by any means, but it will buy us a few moments to catch up and grab the bugger.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey, my kids are as bright (okay, often brighter) than the next guys.  At 7, 5, and 2 1/2 they have all known for some time that you don't walk up and touch the stove.  It's a no brainer.  Kids are kids, though.  They trip, they fall, they wrestle, run after toys, and generally act like mindless boobs on occasion.  You need some sort of a barrier for exactly those reasons.


----------



## Crabby (Dec 17, 2009)

My son is 15 months old, he notices the fire and eyes get real big, we tell him hot!! and he kinda just looks at it. other than that he pretty much stays away from it. he's more interested in climbing the steps when he's down in the basement with me watching tv. Mom and Dad never had a gate around their insert, i can remember i touched it one time and that was the last time i did. so i knew to stay away. I hope that don't happen to him. I don't think i have to worry


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine are now 3, 6 and 9.  Been burning full time in this house for 6 years - so they were only 2 when started, a few months and 3 yrs old.  As a parent - as other animals - I am the constant teacher.  Some of the first words for the 2 youngest were hot and fire.  You are not giving them enough credit if you do not think they will understand 'hot' and 'fire' and stay clear.  

I do understand your thought process in trying to baby-safe the house.  Just wanted to through the other side out there.  I know that there are some stoves that are just about in the middle of a room and may be more of an issue in that they could stumble into it at any minute - kind of like the one I grew up with, and never got burned on.


----------



## Jags (Dec 17, 2009)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> 2x4s for the top and bottom rails, 2x2s for the verticals. total cost to build should be under 20 bucks. Stain it to match your other furniture or woodwork, or mantel (gel stain works pretty well when trying to match pine to nicer woods).
> 
> my son used to call it the "pow-pow" (due to the popping noise wood would make at campfires). The 16 month old just calls it the "Hot-hot"---> both know to stay away and have never been burnt. Then again, I have a seatbelt in my car that I wear all the time even though I don't intend to get into a car accident....



Bingo - its not the fact that they can't be taught to stay away....or hot...or whatever.  Its the accident.  Anyone that has ever seen a 18 month old boy at full speed in play mode knows that accidents WILL happen.  Trying to prevent a possible accident with a wood stove is only being responsible, IMHO.  That particular accident may never happen, but if it does and I know I could have prevented it....ohhh, papa Jags would feel real bad.


----------



## rdust (Dec 17, 2009)

My son is 8 months old and just started really crawling and pulling himself up on things.  He eyes the stove and tries to make his way over to it all the time.  If my stove room was bigger(it's 10x16) and not my family room I wouldn't worry as much about it.  With the way it's set up he can get to the stove rather quickly.  I can teach him hot and fire as much as I want but I really don't think his 8 month old mind is going to think about that when he see's a beautiful flame in the window that he wants to touch.  I'm ordering the kidco gate for it, after I'm sure he understands what hot is I'll remove the gate.  He's still figuring out what his hands, feet, tongue and other parts are, I don't think he understand hot yet.  :lol:  Maybe next season he'll understand better.


----------



## hardcore (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a gate up around my stove to protect my 1 year old.  I'm a part time burner, so sometimes the stove is cold and sometimes the stove is hot and then sometimes the stove looks cold and isn't giving off much heat, but the cast iron is still very hot to the touch.   For myself, I feel much better knowing there is a gate between her and the stove.  It also gives me a wood storage area that can be a little dirty.  She loves eating whatever she finds and has already tried to gobble up a couple pieces of bark.   There is no right or wrong answer to having a gate up.


----------



## SteveKG (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have kids so I'm no expert. Friends who've brought kids over to our cottage over the past 30 yr. have had zero concern about their little kids and our wood stoves. In fact, I am more worried than they are. When they get here, I take them in to the stove and tell them about it and how hot it can be. No problem. Our six golden retrievers are much dumber than any kid and not one of them has had a problem. 

However, far be it for me to advise a parent not to worry about it, even if I would not. So, those little kids aren't gonna be little for very long, and they'll be accustomed to a stove by the time they are in elementary school if not before. Why not just make a simple, inexpensive fence/gate on your own. Even chicken wire, while no beautiful accessory, works and can be tossed, recycled, or reused when said kids are a few yr. older. If those kids have been around stoves for several yr. by the time they are in elementary school, and are still unsafe around them, you have some worse problems looming than the stove. 

If looks are not that important, just safety, make something. Probably take an afternoon.


----------



## Jags (Dec 17, 2009)

SteveKG said:
			
		

> If those kids have been around stoves for several yr. by the time they are in elementary school, and are still unsafe around them, you have some worse problems looming than the stove.



Then its time to get them a helbamament. %-P


----------



## greythorn3 (Dec 17, 2009)

i just made my own baby fence to keep th ebaby in the livingroom area. she doesnt need to be in the kitchen or around the wood stove crawling around anyhow, it was about 30$ in materials at home depot and i didn tpaint or stain it so i can burn it later.

heres a picture

Ray


----------

